# WC Puppy Party? -- LOGISTICS QUESTIONS



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

*Happy Healthy West Coast Puppy Party?!!!* === HOW?!

I apologize in advance if there is already an annual California puppy party event :yield:

Pat and the A-teams Puppy Party looks like so much fun and I'm sure it is hard to replicate the Absolutely Awesomeness of the A-team party == but I wonder if we can start something up here on the West Coast?!!

Happy, Healthy Puppy Party West Coast Style! == LOGISTICAL Questions
- who would come
- how do you screen to make sure we don't have unexpected guests (eg. Fleas, Giardia, Parvo, Coccidiosis)
- what other concerns would one have with opening up a puppy party to the cyberpublic???
- anyone would want to help ?

I may sound neurotic == but I feel like my OCD and AR neurotic, crazy dog lady personality is what makes me a good caretaker to my loved ones (so please don't judge). I've been to meet-ups in the past, only to be scared by those that have brought their flea invested, aggressive, unaltered, poopy bottomed dogs to a public meet-up === :angry:

I don't have a large enough house to open up like Pat (not to mention the pretty water view with kayaking) === but I spoke to our Pastors that would allow us to use a pretty clean outdoor courtyard to use to have a meet-up. It is enclosed on 3 sides and we'd only have to gather some x-pens to close off the 4th side. There are plenty of grass areas outside of the large courtyard for dogs that need to be walked to a grassy potty area. Location btw is in Orange County off 5 fray

Ideally it would be great if we could invite a Maltese Rescue to come and hopefully draw some adoptions that we could all be a part of during the Puppy Party. Wouldn't that just be awesome to all be a virtual adoptive family by watching one happen together as a supportive community?? == 

I may just be having a brain fart of an idea here == but I thought I'd throw this out to see what interest there was and if all ya'll might have some good ideas to help us have a Puppy Party Bash here == CALIFORNIA COOL but mostly Healthy and Happy...

I just love a GOOD PARTY!!! arty::dothewave::Sunny Smile:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I would come! I had the same thought, yet didn't have the slightest idea of how to get one arranged. It sounds really fun, and since I have one of AMAR's fosters, perhaps I can find out if some of the adoptables could come.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea! Hoping there there is enough response that you all on the West Coast can have a fun meet up too! I really didn't worry about the"uninvited guests' as the people that were at Pats party were as neurotic as we all are at keeping our dogs clean and healthy! Hope it comes to past!!!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Hedy,

I love your honesty and can relate to what you posted!! The nice thing about Pat's Puppy Party, is/was/and will be- is the fact that we are all the same "Over the top, Crazy-but Wonderful Dog People-- all with the same agenda. Every single pup at Pat's - without a doubt- is a pampered pooch... I don't think I heard or saw one scuffle the entire time of the party. 

I sure hope your meet up is successful!!


----------



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

Is there anyone from the Oregon/Washington area on SM? Not sure I could make it all the way down there since we just did a road trip to Los Angeles over Spring Break. Laci does much better than me on road trips


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I vote for a Southern one too.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I love the idea and would attend. I wouldn't worry about disease or fleas as it would only be for regulars on the forum. The location would not be available to non-members or unknown members.

However, I like the idea of it being held in a private house, much better than a church (?) courtyard. Although, it may be very nice. Would we have access to refrigeration, tables, a place to set up food? At least we don't have to worry about rain in the summer.

We could possibly do it at my house, but I think we have more Southern than Northern Cal people.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Well the courtyard is pretty clean and adjacent is a fellowship hall, but I doubt we'd be able to have all the dogs inside the fellowship hall because it is carpeted.

We'd have access to tables, chairs and a industrial kitchen and clean bathroom facilities. They've done weddings for 300 in this courtyard...

The only thing the courtyard doesn't have is shade == i hate being out in the sun in the summer === so I was thinking a gathering at dusk when the surrounding buildings that hug the courtyard would create enough shading for us to hang out.

Maltese Adoptions would just be so awesome. ....and whoever wants to add items to a special basket of goodies we can give to the Adopting Family (eg. treats, leashes, beds etc ) I can add a handful of grooming supplies to the basket) === it would be HAPPY DAY to be a part of a live happy adoption...

FOOD == for food we can do a potluck OR 
what I've done for big adoption functions that I've held (i've done a bunch of child adoption events) == we'd make LIFE easy and do a PITCHLUCK == where everyone just donated $5-10 bucks/person and we'd order in sandwiches and salad and be done with food.... Folks would just be responsible for bringing their own DRINKS and a Dessert...seemed easy to do food that way

PHOTOS == I think I can have a couple photographers available to take doggie and group photos for us ...

VIDEO == i think I can get a videographer to capture some cute doggie play === personally I HATE having my picture or video taken so I wouldn't allow the videographer to take human shots unless the human wanted to photobomb or video bomb any shots === and we can video the Maltese adoption too!!

RV'ers == they have a really long parking lot that is pretty private == I MIGHT get the church to allow 1 or 2 nights of dry RV camping in the back of the lot === but be prepared to have me knocking on your door for ROUND 2 Party after the PARTY fun!! === I'm a night person :w00t:

OUT OF TOWNERS == Newport Beach, Laguna Beach, Hungtington Dog Beach, Disneyland, Sea World etc...all nice attractions for visiting out of towers

I guess the key question is whether there is enough interest!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You're talking much more than Pat's Puppy Party, lol!! We're just a bunch of friends getting together for a cookout and drinks. Each person, at Pat's, brings something - I always bring something typical of NYC, this year it was bagels. Some bring champagne, pasta salads, etc. I think having a house (or some kind of shelter) would be ideal, because one never knows about the weather. Too hot could be miserable for you, but even more so for the babies. And I know it's California, but it COULD rain, couldn't it?:w00t:

Good luck whatever you decide. It's a lot of fun meeting like minded people and partying with them!:chili:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

You are right Linda == it may be too large. I was trying to combine a puppy party for local friends + SM friends 

If I separate out just SM == I might try and BEG my DH to allow a more intimate sized SM group to party at our house (zero lot line CA home, pool takes up entire back yard, Formal Living is currently a formal disaster grooming laboratory/studio) == but we do have a full wine fridge! and we do a crazy yummylicious Korean BBQ

gotta beg DH to please allow me to invite Spoiled Maltese + their humans overs to have a puppy party at our house


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I typically do better in smaller groups, and the wine, I can bring wine  and Korean BBQ sounds awwesome!!! I'm actually going to be in Carlsbad, CA in August and just trying to figure out a way to get my hubby there with the RV & the puppies.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I agree that a smaller gathering at a home would be nice. We promise to behave, LOL. I really think this is a great idea.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I love Korean style short ribs with scallions. It is always a big hit when I make it. 

One thing, it seems to me that many of the socal members have been absent from the forum recently, so maybe you aren't getting as many responses as you would otherwise. Let's keep the thread alive.

Remember, Pat's party started off small and built up momentum over years.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

k...i'm ok with starting small if we are doing a BBQ and wine deal == small is the only way i can get my DH to say yes anyhow == we can think about plan B (bigger venue) in the future if it gets bigger!

I wanna work with the dates for Lydia's trip to Carlsbad since it's a trip already planned == 

Kinda cool there are fellow wine lovers here...k...gonna spend the weekend being really nice to DH...wish me luck


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Don't want to hijack this thread, but!!!!! A southern party would be better in Jan. Not so stinking hot


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll be there Aug 14-19th, but would be willing to travel another time...its a short trip :thumbsup:



MalteseObsessed said:


> k...i'm ok with starting small if we are doing a BBQ and wine deal == small is the only way i can get my DH to say yes anyhow == we can think about plan B (bigger venue) in the future if it gets bigger!
> 
> I wanna work with the dates for Lydia's trip to Carlsbad since it's a trip already planned ==
> 
> Kinda cool there are fellow wine lovers here...k...gonna spend the weekend being really nice to DH...wish me luck


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hedy,

I'm up for either the church or your house--pooling money is a great idea. I don't eat meat, but Tony does--I'm happy to bring whatever if we go the house road. Hopefully, Tyler will be less "shy" by the time of the party.

Please let me know what help you want/need!

xoxox...
Kim


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

spookiesmom said:


> Don't want to hijack this thread, but!!!!! A southern party would be better in Jan. Not so stinking hot


I think you have a wrong idea of the South climate in January. It can be pretty cold in January even in California. Heck, we went to Napa Valley in July and thought it was darn chilly. For the one time I took a bathing suit with me I did not use it not even in Santa Barbara. And the first time we went to San Diego at an end of March we had to wear sweaters because it was raining and cold. Now in Arizona I would not do a puppy party in July/August unless it would be in the mountains close to Flagstaff. But in Phoenix an ideal time would be between March and May.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> I think you have a wrong idea of the South climate in January. It can be pretty cold in January even in California. Heck, we went to Napa Valley in July and thought it was darn chilly. For the one time I took a bathing suit with me I did not use it not even in Santa Barbara. And the first time we went to San Diego at an end of March we had to wear sweaters because it was raining and cold. Now in Arizona I would not do a puppy party in July/August unless it would be in the mountains close to Flagstaff. But in Phoenix an ideal time would be between March and May.


Jane, it can be quite chilly in Napa & Sonoma in the summer, especially in the morning before the marine layers goes back. For that matter, anywhere near the ocean can have cold summer days. Not every day, but here and there. If you visit wine country again, May and September are the best.
I think Spookie's mom, Barb, was referring to Florida, though. She mentioned a southern (as opposed to west coast) puppy party.


----------



## lilylee (Feb 20, 2014)

What a great idea! I'm in the la area and would love to attend. I could definitely bring wine!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Hubbies face when I asked permission (obviously not his face)... 
View attachment 197329
. His real expression I did capture a picture and it is pretty funny bt I don't have his permit to post

FYI --- my friends call me the "hoarder" or "crazy dog lady" ....k I can LIVE UP if that is what they wanna call me ...

We live about 8 miles to ocean on a hill so it's breezy and really lovely all summer...We have all concrete yard and I keep it prestine ....tiny pool...all umbrella'd cuz I HATE sun on my face

here is one angle
View attachment 197337

And another...notice almost the entire deck is covered with umbrellas
View attachment 197345

The inside of my house in the videos is in my Formal Living and Dining room...the NICE ROOM that the kids r to stay out of

Just Tweet and Dolce showing you the pool....there is a built in large shallow REEF where the dogs can save themselves if they fall in....but they are pretty SAFE and HATE water

View attachment 197377
View attachment 197385


These are the resident GUARDs for the HUMAN Restrooms
View attachment 197369




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hedy your patio looks gorgeous!!! Is your husband agreeing to have the puppy party at your house? It looks like a beautupiful place to have a meet up. I hope you all can have a get together, and have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Deb == my husband had that look on his face, but he is used to having folks over as we entertain quite often 

My kids were the ones that were worried about people want to take our dogs and told me that I was crazy and 'WHAT HAPPENED TO CYBER SAFETY" that I am always preaching to them about. This first one will be pretty small...small group is the only way I can get approval from DH

My answer was 'DO AS I SAY == NOT AS I DO"


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Uh oh...Roo saw the pool. He's headed to the airport right now.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What are you thinking? Eight, maybe ten people? Hey fifteen at the very most. I think your patio looks accommodating. 
My head is spinning with ideas to make your DH happy about doing this. What can he do that nobody else can do to make a magical event? Praise and reward works just as well on humans as it does on pooches.

People can get me to spend 10 hours making a fancy cake just with a hint of praise.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Lovely Hedy! My girls are used yo having a pool too, and I don't like the sun on me either, lol! I do, however, love to be outside, especially in California . Tell hubby we promise to be good, and tell your kids we promise not to steal the girls!!!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Hedy - your patio is beautiful. You've got me wanting to do one here in the dfw area but mine would have to be in the fall when it's not too hot. That would also give me time to get things out of storage - long story but it gives me time and the motivation to get the hubby working on things! Good luck with yours!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Love the patio--I can only imagine the view. If we end up having it at your house, it will be Tyler's first party and first time seeing and being near a pool!:chili:

Reach out to me on PM for help--I can give you my number/email!!!


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

What a beautiful home! Leo and I would love to join and say "hi" to everyone at the SoCal puppy party if there's still room


----------

